# Forced format



## Şafak

Hi,

Sometimes I come across (mainly from many years ago) threads and posts written with atrocious format settings: font, color, size, everything in bold / italics etc. In my opinion, such posts - no matter how useful they are - immediately puts me off reading them till the end. I usually skip the post and go on to read something else.

I think it might be useful to force certain format settings to keep the website as clean as possible. Of course, there are some default settings but some people for some reason think they need to turn their message into a clown fiesta advertisement by using every feature on the dashboard. 
I just suggest restricting format changes.

What do you think?

With kind regards,
JW


----------



## elroy

I think there are very, very few posts like that.  How many have you noticed?


----------



## SamQhest

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sometimes I come across (mainly from many years ago) threads and posts written with atrocious format settings: font, color, size, everything in bold / italics etc. In my opinion, such posts - no matter how useful they are - immediately puts me off reading them till the end. I usually skip the post and go on to read something else.
> 
> I think it might be useful to force certain format settings to keep the website as clean as possible. Of course, there are some default settings but some people for some reason think they need to turn their message into a clown fiesta advertisement by using every feature on the dashboard.
> I just suggest restricting format changes.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> With kind regards,
> JW


Tomando en cuenta los formatos de 'modo oscuro' y 'modo claro'.


----------



## Jektor

I agree with Elroy - I don't come across many posts with completely unreadable text. although there are the occasional ones with microscopic "emphasised" text, and some hard-to-read colours.  If you don't like the formatting, you could copy the text and paste it into a basic text editor (such as Windows Notepad). This will remove the formatting.

My main irritation is with the forum's standard way of indicating internet links with a grey which at a glance is almost indistinguishable from the main text. I have often missed such links. I and others have mentioned this before:
forum.wordreference.com - forum-upgrade-complete.3568808/#18345723
.


----------



## wildan1

Personally I see more posts that include comments in a small size, which members seem to use in order to have that comment be considered secondary to what they are saying.

The problem there is that we do have members who have limited vision, and those comments are very hard or impossible for them to read clearly. I would suggest avoiding such a practice, and just precede your secondary comment with "PS:...."


----------



## elroy

Jektor said:


> My main irritation is with the forum's standard way of indicating internet links with a grey which at a glance is almost indistinguishable from the main text. I have often missed such links.


Can you take a screenshot?  For me, links are always blue and very clearly visible, and I've actually always wondered why yours were a different shade of blue!


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> I think there are very, very few posts like that.  How many have you noticed?


I just see such threads here and there. For the most part, people seem to go along with the default format settings.


----------



## Jektor

elroy said:


> Can you take a screenshot?  For me, links are always blue and very clearly visible, and I've actually always wondered why yours were a different shade of blue!
> .


Screenshot of #4:





On my screen "internet links" looks a shade of grey. It is the same on other screens I have used. As others have also complained, I assume this is not unusual.
If the link was automatically underlined, it would stand out more.
.


----------



## Şafak

The picture doesn’t work.


----------



## Jektor

Can you see it now?


----------



## Loob

The link in post 8 looks blue to me.

But I do seem to recall that links used to be underlined - which was helpful.


----------



## Şafak

I must admit the underlined style of links is better. Under no circumstances can you miss it   . However, I can't say I miss links of the current style.


----------



## berndf

Loob said:


> But I do seem to recall that links used to be underlined - which was helpful.


Yes, it was. The current style is more aesthetically pleasing but the underline really helps spotting links.


Loob said:


> The link in post 8 looks blue to me.


Mild forms of colour blindness are more frequent that one might expects. About 1/4 of the male population (including yours truly) are affected (I don't know about women but as far as I know the proportion is lower). That doesn't mean these people can't perceive colours but the perceptual colour contrast is reduced and that causes colour marking to be overlooked. For me personally, blue generally provides sufficient contrast but red or green is difficult to distinguish from black unless the text is in bold face.


----------



## Red Arrow

*They are stripping away our RIGHT to use ugly fonts!** 

*


----------



## SamQhest

¿Desde cuándo es un derecho? Además, esa fuente y ese color quedan muy bien en el modo oscuro...


----------

